# Pls SUggest Cabinet For my PC



## RahulRage (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all. I am From Nagpur.
Finally i assembled all my new Rig Components, Just need a good and decent Cabinet to go with it.

My Spec:-
Core i5 2500k @ 3.3 Ghz
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 Motherboard
Corsair TX 750 W PSU
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Mhz 4 GB Stick
MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 560 TI (1 GB)
Seagate Baracuda 1 TB Sata @ 7200 RPM

Now I know Alienware Dont sell Cabinets alone  (by the way, it would be way costly) So, Guys Tell me some Cabinets which would provide Good Cooling and I would Really Appreciate if you guys tell me Price and Shop too!!
Thank You.


----------



## cyn!de (Feb 7, 2012)

Buddy, mention your budget...


----------



## RahulRage (Feb 7, 2012)

cyn!de said:


> Buddy, mention your budget...



Oh yes...Budget is Upto 6k MAX.
But i Prefer the lower price one too, if all Features are available.
Cooler master Elite 430 seems good, anything else?

Currently dont have an Air Cooler for my CPU except Stock fan, also GPU too coming in between,  so My PC must stay cool with proper intake..

Suggest something for it pls.


----------



## RahulRage (Feb 7, 2012)

NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL Black SECC steel chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

This one is Full Featured and it looks Awesome.
what do you guys say?


----------



## cyn!de (Feb 7, 2012)

Get one of these -

Corsair Carbide Series 400R

Cooler Master Enforcer chassis

Cooler Master 690 II Advance With Transparent Side Panel

CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN3)

Also get a cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 EVO because during summer its too hot her in Nagpur and SB stock coolers suck...


----------



## Cilus (Feb 7, 2012)

My pick is Carbide 400R here. At 4.75K it is really a great buy and has great air flow design and cable management provision.


----------



## RahulRage (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, i will look into it..
By the way, Does CM hyper 212 Support LGA 1155 Processor?


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ if you are talking about the plain old ( and still good ) CM Hyper 212 then no but newer models of it such as Hyper 212 Plus and Hyper 212 Evo supports LGA 1155 cpus - if you want to get a new cooler just get CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2k


----------

